# Lost almost 50LBS! :)......



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

On the car I mean. lol  these skinnies bolt right up with ZERO fitment issues... so sexy. Got 'em off of David's camaro (he's one of the techs here) Thanks david!


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

What size are those 15"s ?? What width tire?


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

15s yes... theyre 165s


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Careful w/ those*

Make sure that you don't get the wider of those Weld wheels for the rear!!! My brother has a 75 formula firebird he had some 8" wide Weld wheels with like p275's or something. He has about 493 torque at the wheels on his last dyno, and at the track the right rear wheel broke and started pealing apart.:willy: The only thing that held the wheel together was the tire. He did get a full refund though, but could've gone seriously bad if he was on the freeway when it broke or somethin. Probably fine for the front, but just be careful with those wheels.


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

arch&69 said:


> Make sure that you don't get the wider of those Weld wheels for the rear!!! My brother has a 75 formula firebird he had some 8" wide Weld wheels with like p275's or something. He has about 493 torque at the wheels on his last dyno, and at the track the right rear wheel broke and started pealing apart.:willy: The only thing that held the wheel together was the tire. He did get a full refund though, but could've gone seriously bad if he was on the freeway when it broke or somethin. Probably fine for the front, but just be careful with those wheels.



Guess my 600+rwtq would have had a hayday with those rims... that'd be horrible.


----------

